
GoDaddy has acquired ManageWP - AndyBaker
https://poststatus.com/godaddy-managewp/
======
brianjking
Wow, didn't see this coming. Thanks for sharing, hopefully GoDaddy doesn't go
mess up anything inside of ManageWP.

Congrats to the ManageWP team.

------
fegu
30 employees, making money, 1M USD revenue. You do the math. Serbia is
certainly a low cost country.

